# Ex-Commander in Chief



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

Commander-in-Chief was just canceled. After showing a (SP) episode for Thurs. 5/4 & 5/11 (opposite ER etc.) it got yanked from the scheduled ToDo list as of at least 5/3. No word on whether it will be back (unlikely) or if they'll burn off the remaining already-filmed episodes at another time.

Edit: I just saw something saying "The three unaired episodes of "Commander" are tentatively slated to air next month" so a WishList may be a good way to go for these.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

Dang.... thanks for the info. My wife and I have really enjoyed that show. Too bad they axed it. :down:


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm really surprised at the utter weakness of the show. It seemed to have a good cast and good hook but the stories were just not that interesting. Compared to West Wing, it felt like Judging Amy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh cool.. I think I have _most_ of the shows on my Tivos (and maybe a few on DVDs from my hard drive/dvd recorder).. but I think I missed one or two.

So may just nuke 'em and wait for the official DVD (to rent). I liked the show but there were too many other things I liked MORE.


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

A new CiC just showed up for Wed. 5/31 at 10PM. So it looks like they're staring the burn-off of the last few shows.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=commander-in-chief&view=listings

6/14/06 (We.) 10:00 PM (#119) Unfinished Business
6/7/06 (We.) 10:00 PM (#118) Happy Birthday, Madam President
5/31/06 (We.) 10:00 PM (#117) The Elephant in the Room


----------

